# renau1g's - Red Hand of Doom - Beta OOC



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Please post future OOC discussion here for Group 2


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 27, 2008)

*subscribing*

hey just posting to subscribe to the thread 

you said before you would be running one round per day is that still a rule?


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Yup, I'll update tomorrow morning at 9ish EST (all my stuff is on my work laptop)


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Please post future OOC discussion here for Group 2



Will do.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Calling Arabesu & Voadam.... please post in the IC thread in the next two hours, else I'll need to move the combat along. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227459


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

First post in.


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2008)

Once stonegod posts round 2 actions, we'll be all set to move on.


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2008)

Is the path obstructed or normal movement? If it is normal movment then I want to charge into the six archers and have at them with construct.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

Normal movement.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

Posted round three this morning might have missed it because it started a new page.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

I updated the IC thread, sorry about that Jerrand,


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

Question: Did the two-blade hobgoblin just through the woods? I ask because my owlbear could not.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

He didn't 'charge' per se, as in the D&D full round action with the +2 bonus to attacks, but rather just a description I used.

Same goes for the owlbear. just more flavour text, the forest didn't actually slow him down, but rather there wasn't enough movement to reach the oncoming hobgoblins with a charge action. So I assumed a double move action for it. 

P.S. This site is really slow right now, it took forever to load the IC page.


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2008)

Natural 20 followed by a natural 2. Here's hoping blindness is enough to give them penalties/me bonuses to get that crit (which would do an extra 1d8+4)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*To Walking Dad*

it must just be my computer but it doesn't like your signature i can get onto a thread before you post then after you post it takes forever and a day and then i can't get down past your signature very weird when you posted without your signature my computer didn't act up this has happened before on others threads just don't know why?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

That is weird.

Isn't my signature hidden for you?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

yes but it may not be it 

yet it is the only common thing in all threads 

i would post fine get in everytime then wham "page cannot be displayed"

it might not be your signature but my old computer not a big problem

i get on eventually just takes awhile


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2008)

r1: Any chance of labeling the different folks from the map on the thread? I have some difficulty wrapping around which R/A/H is which...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> That is weird.
> 
> Isn't my signature hidden for you?



Sblock hides it from sight but not from the browser which still has to load it. However, I've never had an issue w/ it. Only thing I can think of is the Clan image may be on a slow link w.r.t. Jerrand.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> r1: Any chance of labeling the different folks from the map on the thread? I have some difficulty wrapping around which R/A/H is which...




Sure, I'll update the last post with the map in it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

_Sorry, mistake._


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2008)

Just 'cuz we don't post a lot to the OOC thread, doesn't mean its dead. Just means most of the action is in the IC thread. Seems premature to me to unsubscribe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry, false thread (where is the embrassed smiley?)

I meant the two kingdoms game.

Yes, this game remains subscribed!!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

YAY! Wouldn't want to lose you WD!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Walking Dad 

Is your signature on the Rogue Gallery page 1 I can't get in there to update my XP 

Thanks


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Hey Walking Dad
> 
> Is your signature on the Rogue Gallery page 1 I can't get in there to update my XP
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it was. It is deleted now. Sorry about that. I still don't know why your pc hates my sig...


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't know either the only way i can post here is to quickly hit new reply before the page dissappears and says "PAGE CANNOT BE DISPLAYED" but I'm like -- But it was right there. When your in the reply page it doesn;t show avatars or signatures or stuff like that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

I just deleted all of my sigs in this thread.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

YOu are the best dad happy early Father's Day lol


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 15, 2008)

*To Walking Dad*

Undertaker that's it! Thanks I think gravedigger sounds more medival though lol.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2008)

So... to ensure that I'm on board with what the group is doing. 

You're going to dig shallow graves for the human bodies, burn the hobgoblin bodies, and take the magical items & the unconscious hobby with you to Drellin's Ferry. 

Any dissent with this plan?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

This sounds alright.

It is not Scavengers plan (wasting good corpses   ) but he will go with it.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

I knew you wanted to _ scavenge_ them corpses. I'll have to make sure you burn them all not put any under a rock for later use. LOL  

I agree the branches and praying post can be after they are buried branches to mark the site.

Note: I haven't gotten any responds from Sir Conrad for Draxton. His character looks a little (o.k. alot)      ic. His introduction was vague and thats why Draxton has asked him questions. I know it's probeing and the company I 'm keeping is odd (only human in a menagerie?) But Draxton would watch him till he proved himself trustworthy. Just need to note if the question was ignored by the character or the player hasn't got around to reading it. Just need to know thanks.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

Burning the bodies just makes the bones easier to carry with all that heavy flesh pealed off... 

Bag of skeletons?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh by the way, WD.

I'm sure you know this already, but undead probably won't be received well in town... I am of the school of thought that animate dead isn't evil per se, but it is definitely grey. That's not to say you won't be able to cast it... just leave your undead outside town (I promise no other enterprising 'heroes' will try to slay the undead  ).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

No problem. Scavenger cannot even cast _Animate_, yet.

But command. Perhaps are a nice undead variant will be createted if robbed bodies are burned and left lying on unholy ground. (Looks up the level of desecerate)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I knew you wanted to _ scavenge_ them corpses. I'll have to make sure you burn them all not put any under a rock for later use. LOL
> 
> I agree the branches and praying post can be after they are buried branches to mark the site.
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten any responds from Sir Conrad for Draxton. His character looks a little (o.k. alot)      ic. His introduction was vague and thats why Draxton has asked him questions. I know it's probeing and the company I 'm keeping is odd (only human in a menagerie?) But Draxton would watch him till he proved himself trustworthy. Just need to note if the question was ignored by the character or the player hasn't got around to reading it. Just need to know thanks.




Haven't read it yet. I've got questions too, such as about the nature of Scavenger.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

*To Voadam*

I couldn't get onto the pages before but i've seen you responded to Draxton so we are all caught up there except did you take back the wand or not?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I couldn't get onto the pages before but i've seen you responded to Draxton so we are all caught up there except did you take back the wand or not?




I will.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

So would you rather I wait a little bit for you to RP out your introductions before I throw up a post to advance things?

I'll hold off until tomorrow, unless things are settled earlier.

P.S. Thanks for the heads up Voadam. Always appreciate the notice.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope I'm ready to move forward we have made small introductions and in this group not everyone wants everything about them to be known and the characters reflect that in not asking to many questions. Is everyone else ready?

Wand givin back to Sir Conrad check.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Haven't read it yet. I've got questions too, such as about the nature of Scavenger.



Don't forget that he is diguised by his magic hood.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

*Are we going to have a flashback at some point?*

So, I'm pretty sure jumping right into the encounter was just to get us all into the action asap. 

Was there a description of our mission somewhere that I am missing? In another thread perhaps? 

How much do we know each other? If scavenger is undead, then a) we are all cool with that fact and made up our minds that he's righteous chap back when we met, b) he has kept himself very well disguised the ENTIRE time we've been traveling, which is unlikely. So I just assumed it was a. Yorgon has no problem traveling/associating with the undead, but I reckon if Voadam is gunning for a prestige class from complete psionic (the mind blade undead hunter), then his character might take issue...


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> So, I'm pretty sure jumping right into the encounter was just to get us all into the action asap.
> 
> Was there a description of our mission somewhere that I am missing? In another thread perhaps?
> 
> How much do we know each other? If scavenger is undead, then a) we are all cool with that fact and made up our minds that he's righteous chap back when we met, b) he has kept himself very well disguised the ENTIRE time we've been traveling, which is unlikely. So I just assumed it was a. Yorgon has no problem traveling/associating with the undead, but I reckon if Voadam is gunning for a prestige class from complete psionic (the mind blade undead hunter), then his character might take issue...




I don't have complete psionic, I'm completely happy sticking with straight soulknife.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Don't forget that he is diguised by his magic hood.




He is? Sorry I missed that, what post is his current description in? Or what does he appear as? I was going off the appearance entry from your character sheet: http://www.darrencalvert.com/wfnecro5.jpg and was going to bring it up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4242686&postcount=155


> All of you, but Voadam's PC would know each other, and their reason for traveling to the area is that Jerrand's PC would have received a message from a powerful Helmite high priest has a vision of war descending upon the area under the banner of a clawed hand. With your band being close to the region, you're asked to investigate. Voadam will be travelling there for his own reasons, but you'll be coming up to the same part of the road as the adventure begins




http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4234424&postcount=96


> To Walking Dad
> We could put in are past the old he went to hunt down the "monster" but befriended him instead note.




I think at least cleric knows wht Scavenger is, and I would say the others also, because we worked as team before.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> He is? Sorry I missed that, what post is his current description in? Or what does he appear as? I was going off the appearance entry from your character sheet: http://www.darrencalvert.com/wfnecro5.jpg and was going to bring it up.



I only mentioned it in a combat post.

He is disguised as normal warforged, still a bit exotic, but without as strong reactions as a undead will cause.
(Note: He has no toad familiar and the picture is from a 'living' warforged)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> So, I'm pretty sure jumping right into the encounter was just to get us all into the action asap.
> 
> Was there a description of our mission somewhere that I am missing? In another thread perhaps?




It's not the most detailed mission/background/reason for travelling ever, but the 'real' mission will be revealed as the module unfolds. The assumption is that you're an adventuring group already, having travelled together in the past and reached your currect 6th level during these exploits.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2008)

As far as everyone knows, "Sascha" is human, not a changeling.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 17, 2008)

And what does everyone want to do about treasure?? I don't want to slow the      down we could wait till we hit an inn or temple then discuss it.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As far as everyone knows, "Sascha" is human, not a changeling.




Our party looks like 4 humans and a warforged.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> And what does everyone want to do about treasure?? I don't want to slow the      down we could wait till we hit an inn or temple then discuss it.




Conrad has no interest in magic weapons, armor, or spell items. He's already got magic mithril armor and his enhanced mindblade. He's happy to take potions, rings, and miscellaneous items in general.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> And what does everyone want to do about treasure?? I don't want to slow the      down we could wait till we hit an inn or temple then discuss it.



Carry it to the next sage/temple that can identify it   

Scavenger would take a magic weapon he can wield and other things. But he isn't highly dependant on it.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 17, 2008)

*shifter yo!*



> Our party looks like 4 humans and a warforged.




Although he is fairly skilled at disguising his shifter heritage, he will only do so if needed, i.e. if we show up to a region unfriendly to shifters in some way.

As such he looks like a savagely hirsute and feral humanoid, whom through careful grooming and sartorial choices looks much more dapper and presentable than most shifters. Like a skinny and trimmed Wolverine dressed in Victorian/Edwardian attire.

As to the magic items, he could use potions, but I don't remember anything in the pile that he is specifically interested in taking. So cash would be best for him as soon we can sell the stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool image forming in my head    !


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Cool image forming in my head    !




Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2008)

I.e., Shag Solomon:


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

Who is Shag Solomon? Your PC in another game? Very nice graphic though. Is that a Diterlizzi?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Carry it to the next sage/temple that can identify it
> 
> Scavenger would take a magic weapon he can wield and other things. But he isn't highly dependant on it.




Sascha has enough of a know: local that he's aware that there is a wizard capable of identifying items in Drellin's Ferry, just an FYI


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll throw up a new IC post shortly moving you along.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Who is Shag Solomon? Your PC in another game? Very nice graphic though. Is that a Diterlizzi?



He's an NPC in Paizo's Age of Worms. Not sure who the artist is.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*Dungeon Mag*

I will sorely miss dungeon magazine and dragon a little. Age of Worms was a very cool adventure to play. And though I didn't play all of the Savavge Tide it was a good adventure as well. i just don't know ho w4e will make it without the mags for support.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

> ooc: kind of automatic with a +14




Ooops. Sorry if I stepped on your toes there, Jerrand Redband. I didn't realize that anyone else was playing such a high diplomacy PC. I suppose next time, Yorgon will assist, so we get a 26!


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*No prob Arabesu*

There aren't to many skills for a young cleric to take and why don't clerics get Sense Motive as a class skill???


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2008)

your beguiler's got all the socials.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Scavenger is good at Bluff, Disguise and Intimidate.

More the 'sneaky' than honest social type.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope that doesn't match you Walking Dad. lol


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I hope that doesn't match you Walking Dad. lol



Did you want to know my Magic:TG color?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Did you want to know my Magic:TG color?




I'm guessing blue mine is white


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I'm guessing blue mine is white



I hoped for blue, but I gave one or two 'false' answers. Settled me for black! 

I hope you still speak with me


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

Well this is an interesting dichotomy. IC you're almost opposites and OOC too....


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

It's o.k. Walking Dad I always put karma in my sideboard just don't make me use it

Being opposites make us a well rounded party.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

Like yin and yang   

Hm, looking at our characters in this game, we are playing true to our colors  

(Playing a paladin in another game btw)


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

playing a paladin why want to go blackguard later lol


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 19, 2008)

When I first started playing magic, I started with white. Very conservative very careful. I remember I had opponents sweating since everyone else was so agro they couldn't figure me out and those not playing agro were trying to do the all-artifact-lock-thingy.

Then I start to play fast red. "Its better to burn out than fade away." Just to try to outrace time spiral.

Then I played true blue, bounce you too.

When masticore came out I toyed with a colorless/mana building deck. 

Just because.

Then I stopped playing. I still have some of the cards, I just couldn't bring myself to sell them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

I played mostly pure blue.

Sometimes blue, black, red (had some cool golden cards for this combo).

But I meant the 'psyche' test, not actual play.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

*renau1g*: Voadam's on vacation until the 30th.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you stonegod.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2008)

My apologies, I thought I had posted my vacation plans in this thread.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 7, 2008)

No Problem, I hope you had a good time. I'm not going to have time today to work on the IC thread, I'll post something tomorrow morning, EST


----------



## renau1g (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, so there hasn't been much activity in the IC thread in about the last 10 days, I know Jerrand is out (and I'll try to recruit a cleric), but I'm wondering if it's just vacations that are slowing the posting rate down?

I know WD is gone on vacation shortly, but besides stonegod there hasn't been a post. I thought WD & Voadam were planning on taking the lead with the prisoner and was waiting for them to post. I really enjoy the PC's in the group and don't want it to die off, but let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Just wondering if you need another character. If not I can work one up as an alt.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 27, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Just wondering if you need another character. If not I can work one up as an alt.




With Jerrand's disappearance, the group is pretty light on healing (as is always the way  ) so if you want to put together someone to fill that role I'd definitely consider you to take over his spot.

If you're not interested in that role you can work up an alternate and if anyone in either group drops I can let you know.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2008)

Voadam's been on and off vacation all of July (he's currently gone until Monday, though he doesn't post often on weekends anyway).

WD's on vacation until August.

Arabesu's around. Try posting in his OOC thread for EotLC as a reminder.

I will be on vacation Aug 7 to the 12th, though I should have some net access. I make no guarantees, however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 27, 2008)

renau1g said:


> If you're not interested in that role you can work up an alternate and if anyone in either group drops I can let you know.



I can work something up. I'm thinking of a Sorcerer, patron deity Apollo or Pelor w/ the Arcane Disciple (CD, pg. 79) and Spontaneous Healer (CD, pg 84/85) feats. What do you think?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 27, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Voadam's been on and off vacation all of July (he's currently gone until Monday, though he doesn't post often on weekends anyway).
> 
> WD's on vacation until August.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info stonegod  Enjoy your vacation!



Reveille said:


> I can work something up. I'm thinking of a Sorcerer, patron deity Apollo or Pelor w/ the Arcane Disciple (CD, pg. 79) and Spontaneous Healer (CD, pg 84/85) feats. What do you think?




I'll look at my books on Monday (I'm on a friends PC until then) and let you know my thoughts...


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I can work something up. I'm thinking of a Sorcerer, patron deity Apollo or Pelor w/ the Arcane Disciple (CD, pg. 79) and Spontaneous Healer (CD, pg 84/85) feats. What do you think?




The gods for this game are Forgotten Realms gods, so Lathander is the sun god you would be looking for. He's pretty much a translation of Apollo just as Sune is Aphrodite.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I can work something up. I'm thinking of a Sorcerer, patron deity Apollo or Pelor w/ the Arcane Disciple (CD, pg. 79) and Spontaneous Healer (CD, pg 84/85) feats. What do you think?




Looks good to me:
Good, Nobility, Protection, Renewal, Strength, Sun are the domains of Lathander (if you're not familiar)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Voadam said:


> The gods for this game are Forgotten Realms gods, so Lathander is the sun god you would be looking for. He's pretty much a translation of Apollo just as Sune is Aphrodite.



All right, I'll be going with Torm then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Looks good to me:
> Good, Nobility, Protection, Renewal, Strength, Sun are the domains of Lathander (if you're not familiar)



But no healing domain.  Group needs a healer.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Reveille said:


> All right, I'll be going with Torm then.




Go Triad! Sir Conrad happens to be from an order of knights dedicated to the Triad, though he personally favors Ilmater a little over Torm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Go Triad! Sir Conrad happens to be from an order of knights dedicated to the Triad, though he personally favors Ilmater a little over Torm.



I'm a little oout of date with the Realms. Which book is the Thiad given the most detail in (page numbers)?

This info will help me develop a background for my character that fits with the group.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

The 2e god books have a bunch on this and I believe it should be in the 3e FRCS and the 3e FR god book as well though I have not read those entries.

Here is a wikipedia entry on Tyr with some triad info and links to Torm and Ilmater (together the FR trio of gods known as the triad).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyr_(Forgotten_Realms)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 2, 2008)

So what are/where are the rules on character creation for this game?


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So what are/where are the rules on character creation for this game?




Here is the original recruitment thread with the character creation rules

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=225864


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay Reveille, yesterday was a Canadian holiday and I was tied up with family affairs. 

Thanks Voadam for the help.


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 8, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Ok, so there hasn't been much activity in the IC thread in about the last 10 days, I know Jerrand is out (and I'll try to recruit a cleric), but I'm wondering if it's just vacations that are slowing the posting rate down?
> 
> I know WD is gone on vacation shortly, but besides stonegod there hasn't been a post. I thought WD & Voadam were planning on taking the lead with the prisoner and was waiting for them to post. I really enjoy the PC's in the group and don't want it to die off, but let me know if you're still interested.




I missed this post earlier. I left for vacation on the 2nd. Anyway, I should be back Monday. 

I am definitely still interested if you will have me.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

I must've missed you saying that. My apologies, I was wondering what happened. 

I still want Yorgan in the game, welcome back


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

Light Riding horses (75 gp) light load is 150 pounds - 60 move. medium encumbrance is 40 move.
Heavy Riding horses (200 gp) light load is 200 pounds 50 move. Medium load 35.
Light Warhorse (150 gp) light load is 230 pounds 60 move. Medium load 40.
Heavy Warhorse (400 gp) light load is 300 pounds 50 move, medium load 35 move.

Sir Conrad has 30 lbs of equipment (including 5 lbs cheat from his haversack and a half weight mithril and darkwood equipment) with 76 lb light load limit and 40 base movement from mithril medium armor counting as light and speed of thought feet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

Just some questions before combat begins:

Is Scavenger also riding? If yes, does he need to check for the 'spider'?
Horses are large creatures. Perhaps you could use a large icon to show the position of the horses?

Thanks


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried to use a large icon, but it wouldn't format to the 10 x 5 spacing a horse requires, unless that's an incorrect idea.

As for Scavenger, I'm not sure whatever you and Father Blaine decided, Scavenger hadn't accepted that offer explicitly so your call.


----------



## Halford (Aug 28, 2008)

I had not actually cast the spider yet, since its a third level spell I figured that the cart would do for now and if we need the speed or use of the cart becomes impractical we could bust out the spider - which obviously is a phanton steed.

The trouble with the spell is its 6 hour duration, as we will presumably wish to spend more than 6 hours of the day riding, so Scavenger would either have to go ahead or catch up both of which are undesirable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

As Halford said about the spell. And Scavenger would not use a (living) horse.
Horses are (like all large creatures in 3.5) 10x10. 10x5 was 3.0.


----------



## Halford (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep I second WD.  A 4 hey, what an auspicous start...  Renau1g did you see I edited my Knowledge checks, I had used Collector of stories twice and I can only use it once per encounter so the 2nd check would have been a 23.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> As Halford said about the spell. And Scavenger would not use a (living) horse.
> Horses are (like all large creatures in 3.5) 10x10. 10x5 was 3.0.




Shoot... I'll update the map. Sorry.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2008)

I think most of us are in the cart (rather than on the horse).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, so just Sir Conrad outside of the cart then? I know someone would need to be driving it so they'll need a Handle Animal check, which I assume is Yorgan as he purchased it.


----------



## Halford (Aug 30, 2008)

Renau1g do you have a prefered stat format for during combat?  And is it possible to take total cover in the cart by going prone?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait for the anwer of the prone/cover question and the monsters turn. If not grappled Scavenger will either cast an Ray of enfeeblement on the vine.

Question: If I use summon undead to summon a bugbear zombie, is he equipped? It seems so intended, or the CR of the monsters is off.


----------



## Halford (Aug 30, 2008)

Hehe, I have a feeling that we are going to be seeing a whole lot of Skeletal Owlbear's in the near future...  I know thats my plan!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Halford said:


> Renau1g do you have a prefered stat format for during combat?  And is it possible to take total cover in the cart by going prone?




I'm ok with whatever stat block you'd like to put, just make sure I don't need to dig for saves/AC, etc. otherwise it could turn out badly .

Also, for the cover question, it won't grant full cover, but it does grant you cover, providing a +4 bonus to AC.



Walking Dad said:


> Wait for the anwer of the prone/cover question and the monsters turn. If not grappled Scavenger will either cast an Ray of enfeeblement on the vine.
> 
> Question: If I use summon undead to summon a bugbear zombie, is he equipped? It seems so intended, or the CR of the monsters is off.





Yes, the summoned undead is equipped, I guess it's hanging around in some plane minding it's own business before you force it to come to this plane and fight on your behalf.


----------



## Halford (Sep 19, 2008)

Come on guys we are in a battle for life or limbe here, post!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2008)

Halford said:


> Come on guys we are in a battle for life or limbe here, post!




Arr. I already do be post'n. Work is a salty sea strumpet to be keep'n m'from m'post'n.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Halford said:


> Come on guys we are in a battle for life or limbe here, post!



I only wait for the plant monsters' actions.


----------



## Halford (Sep 20, 2008)

Arrr, ye be makin' a pont as sharp as me hook ladz!  It be that scurvy do renau1g who need te be postin lest I make him walk the plant! Arg!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2008)

Halford said:


> Come on guys we are in a battle for life or limbe here, post!




Avast ye scallywag! Stop your vining. I done stabbed the thing already this round me hearty so ye leaf me alone.


----------



## Halford (Sep 20, 2008)

Arrgh, I'll catterwall all I like ye scurvy dog!  

I'll miss talks like a pirate day, argh.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Arrghhh mate-ys (Shoot too late, sorry )

I'll be updating this morning.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Scavenger got enough xp to level up.

Shall I simply level up or wait for your signal, r1?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2008)

Go for it, good to see him/it up to the same level as everyone


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Go for it, good to see him/it up to the same level as everyone



Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I still play? I had been a bit quiet. Sorry.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

Sure, I'll throw up a post in the IC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2009)

We've been waiting for you. I posted in the Beta thread that it was dead and combat has moved over into the Alpha thread. Please look there, it's you initiative.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> We've been waiting for you. I posted in the Beta thread that it was dead and combat has moved over into the Alpha thread. Please look there, it's you initiative.



Oops, sorry.


----------

